# Hello From Parkgate, Wirral!



## neroe (Sep 7, 2008)

Picked up loads of great information from this site over the last couple of days AND it's even put me onto a great quote (with 10% discount for being a TTForum member) for insurance from ChrisKnott.co.uk for my 2002 (52) Misano red, 42k, 180 Quattro that I collect on Friday ... so I figured I should introduce myself and say 'Hello'.

So hello, my name is Alistair and thanks for reading this!. The TT that I collect on Friday will be my first one and it's been a long time coming but finally the time is right to blow some cash and get one ... I can't wait.

I realise that this isn't really the place to ask questions or advice but if any of you guy's have any quick tips for what I should check before I drive it away on Friday then I would much appreciate it. Things like warning lights, buttons, features etc ...

I have already entered into this deal with my eyes open and the car is a one owner vehicle with FSH and totally immaculate. The dealer that I am buying it from has been established for some 30 years so I believe I am dealing with a reputable company. However, I figure that the experience/advice passed on from you TT owners may well stand me in good stead!

Thanks again ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  check the roof rails for bublbing of the paint work also check every thing on the dash works last but not least check out th TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## neroe (Sep 7, 2008)

Cheers guys and thank you for the welcome ... feels like home already!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

